# حركة الطائرات



## عبد الكريم جليل (15 مايو 2012)

موقع جميل يبين حركة الطائرات في جميع دول العالم 
استمتع بالمراقبة
اسم الموقع
flightradar 24


----------



## Doody Noody (8 يونيو 2012)

تسلم


----------

